# Seawolf was on FIRE!!!



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I did a little keyboard fishing today with another 2Cooler and it was on fire from 8-10 AM today. I figured I would mix it up, never fished out there before. 
12 trout and a red, Slayer21 caught his PB 26" trout on a dayglo devil and a few others on pink glitter, I was slingin a pearl/black back slowsink Maniac Mullet with a little shrimp pro cure gel on it...3-4' of trout green water over mud/shell mix. 



























http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------

